# Clamp Storage



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Clamp storage is a problem for me. I have a mobile cart that is approx. 5' tall and I want to attach some sort of clamp rack to the top edge on the side. Something like you would see for garden tools. I was going to take a scrap piece of oak 1-1/4" sq x however long and drill 1/2" dia. holes at a 10 degree angle (up wards). The I was going to glue in a 3" long piece of 1/2" dowel. The problem I think is that if the clamp comes off the top edge of the oak, the dowels won't do much to keep it place. Any better ideas?
Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like a mobile storage cart.*

Yah, they get kinda jumbled up but by sorting the different heights I can find 'em. I just have to watch the overhead lights when pulling them out.


----------



## Daddy's Cool (Jul 12, 2010)

Space is limited in my garage/shop. So I screwed a few 2x4's to the ceiling and just secure the clamps like I was clamping something together.


----------

